# Need cheap lights.  I'm a beginner at this.



## Sinocard (Apr 22, 2007)

I dont have too much money to buy lights, and I'm only growing 2-3 plants.  I'm gonna try to keep this short, so what's the cheapest light setup I can get since I'm only growing a couple plants?  Anything I can just go to walmart and pick up?


----------



## Brouli (Apr 22, 2007)

go to home depot or lowes  buy a 3 bulb vanity  light

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=122251-1811-VB1-3WW&lpage=none

and 3 CFL bulbs  6500K  Cool White  day light        
and there you  one bulb per plant and you good to go


----------



## Sinocard (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, thanks a ton for the quick response.  now is that light for veg?  I'm gonna need one for flowering too.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 22, 2007)

for flowering you will need only to change a bulbs  into 2700K bulbs  and you are set .


and if you get some more money later on  buy anothere set (fixture and bulbs $25)   and add  to this one


----------



## Sinocard (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, I don't really plan on growing more than 4-5 plants at a time when I get more into it...  2-3 plants is plenty for me.


----------



## Draston (Apr 22, 2007)

Sinocard said:
			
		

> Yeah, I don't really plan on growing more than 4-5 plants at a time when I get more into it... 2-3 plants is plenty for me.


 
for 2-3 plants right now they are having a sale on hanging shop lights (don't know your space limits) but they are only 7 dollars for the hanging fixture and then 5ish a piece for growing/aquairium lights from GE that are 1900 lumens each at Wal Mart. The ballists is normally 20 a fixture. Just a thought.

Or you could go CFL warm if you want and wal mart has 2700 lumen cfl's for 8 bucks a bulb and then the metal hanging thing for them is 5 dollars for the smaller one and 8 for the larger one.

The highest CFL at wal mart is warm and the growing bulbs for the shop lights are cool blue so I'd go with the shop light for veggie and cfl for flowering.

I'm trying a mix of both with two shop lights right next to each other so its 4 bulbs in a row and then on the end of each shop light I have the hanging cfl's sitting at the same level to give the end plants more light since they get dicked and don't get as much from the shop lights.


----------



## Sinocard (Apr 23, 2007)

I didn't honestly understand most of that.  Don't know what any of the light names mean, I just started growing.  Perhaps some links to what you're talking about would help...?


----------



## Sinocard (Apr 23, 2007)

Could somebody post pictures of those lights draston was talking about?  I'd really like to know more about the lights, but no matter where I look I can't find a picture of them around here...


----------



## Brouli (Apr 23, 2007)

i thik by shop lights that what he means
http://uwamuki.com/e/museE.html.data/Essay Corner/Fluorescent.html


----------



## Sinocard (Apr 23, 2007)

You're the shit brouli.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 23, 2007)

its all good man  if you gonna have any question  send me a PM im  going to nap nap but if something ask i wil write you back tomorow


----------



## Draston (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah shop lights are - floro's 2 wide at wal mart

cfls - are compact floro lights (fit in a standard socket but are like floros)


----------



## Draston (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't know if its a sign or anything but the 2700 watt warm cfl's from ge that wal mart sells just broke on me. I was looking at my plants and both of my cfls' were fine and then when I came back from looking at my plants outside I came in and looked in the closet and one was off. I took it out of the hanging metal light and put it in another socket in my room and it flickered like a dead bulb does before it goes out and wouldn't turn on. Good thing I kept its original box it came in! I gotta take it back to wal mart now .


----------



## Draston (Apr 24, 2007)

just got back with a new bulb for free .

I love wal mart .


----------



## Sinocard (Apr 25, 2007)

I bought a 2 foot flouro light.  Just made a nice little grow room out of my closet, it's not half bad if I do say so myself.  Need an extension cord for the light though...  I'm going to put them on a 12/12 cycle once I do.  Oh, and I was thinking about buying some seeds online....  Could somebody recommend something?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 25, 2007)

For flowering I think you'll need something like a high pressure sodium. You could use fluoros but your harvest won't be as good. Heres some cheap setups-http://www.insidesun.com/index.php?action=category&id=2


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 25, 2007)

Also check out htgsupply.com

They have awesome prices- search for them on ebay and you'll see.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 26, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> Also check out htgsupply.com
> 
> They have awesome prices- search for them on ebay and you'll see.


They sure do.


----------



## Object505 (Apr 26, 2007)

I have been searching all over the internet for months for the best buy on grow lighting and here are my results. As far as i know you cannot buy a pro system for less money.

Here it is 400 Watt HPS 
GET THIS
only $119.00

You can get a dule system with Both HPS And MH for.
only $169.00

Both systems average abou $30 for shipping.

http://www.htgsupply.com/productdetail.asp?productID=518

http://www.htgsupply.com/
http://www.htgsupply.com/


----------



## Sinocard (Apr 27, 2007)

I would, except I'm pretty sure my landlord would notice a sudden spike in electricity charges.  I'm not really trying to be a pro at growing, I just want to get my feet wet.  Maybe when I'm in a less police infested area I can get some of those.  But I think I'll stick with cheap walmart junk for now.


----------



## Firepower (Apr 27, 2007)

well if u use CFL's for VEG and the 400 HPS for flowering u will only be using it for 12 hoursa day. right.., that shouldnt make that much of a concern..


----------



## Object505 (Apr 27, 2007)

Sinocard said:
			
		

> I would, except I'm pretty sure my landlord would notice a sudden spike in electricity charges. I'm not really trying to be a pro at growing, I just want to get my feet wet. Maybe when I'm in a less police infested area I can get some of those. But I think I'll stick with cheap walmart junk for now.


 
Just be aware of what it really cost to run your lighting. A bunch of walmart bulbs may end up costing you more and getting you less product. 


[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][/FONT]Light Size/Type[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Primary Coverage Area[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Supplemental Coverage[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Approximate Cost
To Run Per Month *[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Usable Bulb Life[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Comments[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*175 Watt Metal
Halide *[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]2 Feet by 2 Feet[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]4 Feet by 4 Feet[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*$5.35*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]1 Year[/FONT] [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]All-Purpose Light[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*250 Watt Metal
Halide *[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]3 Feet by 3 Feet[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]5 Feet by 5 Feet[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*$7.65*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]1 Year[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]All-Purpose Light[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*12 hours per day, 8.5 cents per kilowatt hour   [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Hang between 1.5 and 3 feet above plant canopy[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]400 Watt Metal
Halide [/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]4 Feet by 4 Feet[/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]6 Feet by 6 Feet[/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]$12.25[/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]1.5 Years[/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]All-Purpose Light[/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*1000 Watt Metal Halide*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]8 Feet by 8 Feet[/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]12 Feet by 12 Feet[/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*$30.60[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]1 Year[/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]All-Purpose Light[/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*12 hours per day, 8.5 cents per kilowatt hour   [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Hang between 1.5 and 3 feet above plant canopy (1000W 4-6' above plant)[/FONT]Light Size/Type[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Primary Coverage Area[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Supplemental Coverage[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Approximate Cost
To Run Per Month *[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Usable Bulb Life[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Comments[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]150 Watt HP Sodium[/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]2 Feet by 2 Fee[/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]4 Feet by 4 Feet[/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]$4.60[/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]2 Years[/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Flowering & Greenhouse[/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*250 Watt HP Sodium*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]3 Feet by 3 Feet[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]5 Feet by 5 Feet[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*$7.65*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]2 Years[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Flowering & Greenhouse[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*400 Watt HP Sodium*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]4 Feet by 4 Feet[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]6 Feet by 6 Feet[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*$12.25*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]2 Years[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Flowering & Greenhouse[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*600 Watt HP Sodium*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]7 Feet by 7 Feet[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]10 Feet by 10 Feet[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*$18.35*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]2 Years[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Flowering & Greenhouse[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*12 hours per day, 8.5 cents per kilowatt hour  [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Hang between 2 and 4 feet above plant canopy (1000W 4-6' above plant)[/FONT]​You may end up spending more money if you are not careful. I built my own 6 site hydroponics system with 2 litir bootles and PVC for about 40 dollars. 

If anyone wants the design ill send it to you.  All im saying is. If you want a real chronic bud this is the way to go. If you read high times or any other growing magazine this is what it says. 

Good luck on your project.

Heres the link since this looks alittle messed up. 

http://www.granitehydro.com/old/lights/lighting.htm


http://www.granitehydro.com/old/lights/lighting.htm#sunburst


----------



## Sinocard (Apr 29, 2007)

Just a quick question, how many fluoros would I need to grow one, maybe two plants?


----------

